# My Center Console cooler Drain?



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

My BTV center console, under the jump seat cooler has a drain.
I may want to use it for a live well.. I'm not sure if it drains to the bilge, or does it drain to the bait well exit? I'll give BT a call just though I'd ask here.. Thanks PS


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Step 1. Remove drain plug
Step 2. Pour water into drain
Step 3. Watch where it goes
Step 4. Open beer and pat yourself on the back


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks, but my boat is 500 miles away and thought I'd toss that question out. And when I'm drinking I might confuse which hole is which


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Palma Sola said:


> And when I'm drinking I might confuse which hole is which


That's what she said


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

That can happen with old age! But really only trying to plumb a live well and keep my bilge clean too..


----------

